# What is your favorite joinery?



## El Guapo (Oct 1, 2017)

I was scrolling through Facebook today, like the kids do, and saw a picture on a page I follow that showed a very simple but elegant dovetail/rabbet joint with reinforcing pins. 

What are some of you guys' favorite joinery techniques?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 1, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> I was scrolling through Facebook today, like the kids do, and saw a picture on a page I follow that showed a very simple but elegant dovetail/rabbet joint with reinforcing pins.
> 
> What are some of you guys' favorite joinery techniques?
> 
> View attachment 135055



Wow, I like the looks of that joint, Especially since I just got a plane to do that.... Although I wonder on strength compared to a regular dovetail or finger joint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, I like the looks of that joint, Especially since I just got a plane to do that.... Although I wonder on strength compared to a regular dovetail or finger joint.
> 
> View attachment 135057



I would think with the combination of the dovetail and the pin that would be more than sufficient to hold. It's a cool looking joint nonetheless! Tony

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, I like the looks of that joint, Especially since I just got a plane to do that.... Although I wonder on strength compared to a regular dovetail or finger joint.



This definitely wouldn't be as strong as a regular dovetail, but between the surface area for glue and added strength from the dowels, I think it would be more than sufficient for most drawers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 1, 2017)

Also, credit should be given to the woodworkers guild and the wood whisperer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2017)

I personally do not like the above pictured joint. Too much endgrain gluing, not enough mechanical locking, and most of the stress will be on the pins.
For the amount of effort to cut that joint, a lock-rabet would have been easier to cut and stronger.

As for my favorite, it depends on the job at hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2017)

Brink is right, lots of endgrain. But couple more pins and it is very strong. Before machined DT's they did drawers with pins for about 25 yrs. I will get a picture of mine. @Kenbo will remember name of that joint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 1, 2017)

I really enjoy watching the Japanese jointery videos out there. If you haven't seen them you must.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Brink is right, lots of endgrain. But couple more pins and it is very strong. Before machined DT's they did drawers with pins for about 25 yrs. I will get a picture of mine. @Kenbo will remember name of that joint.



Knapp joint is the name. Used for a while in the late 1800's. I think the knapp joint looks pretty cool. We have a dresser in our home that has them - old piece of furniture, finish is pretty worn but it's still going strong and still in use - my wife uses it for her clothes. As far as I can tell, the dresser has only had 2 or 3 very minor repairs, and one of them was by me earlier this year.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> ...Too much endgrain gluing, not enough mechanical locking, and most of the stress will be on the pins....


Ok, educate me for future reference on issue with end-grain gluing.


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2017)

TimR said:


> Ok, educate me for future reference on issue with end-grain gluing.



Conventional glues, it’s a very weak joint. With modern epoxy, its marginally strong

Glue likes long grain to long grain for full strength

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 1, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> I was scrolling through Facebook today, like the kids do, and saw a picture on a page I follow that showed a very simple but elegant dovetail/rabbet joint with reinforcing pins.
> 
> What are some of you guys' favorite joinery techniques?
> 
> View attachment 135055


Thanks for posting that, I have a Omni jig that cuts really nice dovetails but I hate taking to time to set it up for one or two joints. This looks like a good simple joint to use to add a touch of class to those simple little one drawer projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Thanks for posting that, I have a Omni jig that cuts really nice dovetails but I hate taking to time to set it up for one or two joints. This looks like a good simple joint to use to add a touch of class to those simple little one drawer projects.



For two, it’s easy enough with a backsaw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> For two, it’s easy enough with a backsaw


Sounds like monkey business to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> Conventional glues, it’s a very weak joint. With modern epoxy, its marginally strong
> 
> Glue likes long grain to long grain for full strength


I feel the same way reading this that I did when I was a child and learned that 2x4s were not actually 2" x 4".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 1, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> I feel the same way reading this that I did when I was a child and learned that 2x4s were not actually 2" x 4".


WHAT!!! THEY"RE NOT!!!! 

no wonder my joinery sucks!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> As for my favorite, it depends on the job at hand.



Other than dovetails, finger-joints, and mortis/tenon, what are some of the methods you've used?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> Other than dovetails, finger-joints, and mortis/tenon, what are some of the methods you've used?


nails- Lots of big nails..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> nails- Lots of big nails..


Brink probably forges his own nails.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> Brink probably forges his own nails.


has to, nobody will sell a monkey nails!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 2, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> Other than dovetails, finger-joints, and mortis/tenon, what are some of the methods you've used?
> 
> Having done a little timber framing I really enjoy the stop splay and wedged scarf joint. Strong looks cool and only half as difficult as it looks. I looked in my pictures and cant find one of it but google it and you will get many images. Maybe I can remember to snap a picture next time I'm in the sugar house.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 2, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> Brink probably forges his own nails.


From iron that he mined and smelted himself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 2, 2017)

I believe Kevin would have mentioned the 'left handed joint'....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Craigles700 (Jan 14, 2018)

El Guapo said:


> I was scrolling through Facebook today, like the kids do, and saw a picture on a page I follow that showed a very simple but elegant dovetail/rabbet joint with reinforcing pins.
> 
> What are some of you guys' favorite joinery techniques?
> 
> View attachment 135055


Looks sharp, and a nice strong joint, especially when you add in the drawer bottom.


----------

